
Billionaires Are Raging and the Minimum Wage Is on the Ballot - pmoriarty
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/7xyzxb/billionaires-are-raging-and-the-minimum-wage-is-on-the-ballot
======
cimmanom
One number cited in this article is scary: 30% of jobs in the US don’t pay
enough for a single adult to feed, clothe, and house themselves.

As long as this is the case, it doesn’t matter how far any given individual
pulls themselves up by their own bootstraps. Nearly a third of our population
- if they are going to work at all - will be stuck doing jobs that leave them
hungry.

